

What if Star Wars was Real? - davidperalta
http://nighttimebrothers.blogspot.com/2011/02/what-if-star-wars-was-real.html

======
worldtize
What if?? Listen, we went from a wagon and horses stepping in their own
shit.....overnight to the moon.....of course star wars theories are
real....listen, stopping thinking about what God to pray to and start thinking
as if you were a fish at the bottom of the ocean, think that fish knows the
ocean has anything above the water?? when you look up, think whats on the
other side looking down - GTV

------
jacques_chester
Direct link: <http://ifstarwarswasreal.com/>

